# Radeon RX 580 8GB for Mac Pro 5,1?



## jononotbono (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm still using a Mac Pro 5,1 (saving to build a PC when I can) and I want to change my Nvidia GTX1060 card to Radeon. I was thinking about the Radeon RX580 8gb.

Its metal supported so I can install Mojave when I want to
It supports 4 displays
Max Digital Res is 4k

I'm hoping in changing from Nvidia to Radeon it will make Cubase more stable (Cubase is pretty notorious with GUI performance on OSX - see huge thread on Steinberg's site) and it would be particularly nice to have even just the Cursor in Cubase to be smooth (it's the little things right).

I know Evil Dragon has mentioned that Nvidia cards are noxious for high latency which is another huge factor for me wanting to move to Radeon.

I figure buying a card like this will future proof me somewhat and when I move back to PC, I can then just use this card in that as well so it should be a good investment... as long as it's a good choice card for audio.

Many thanks 
Jono


----------



## KallumS (Jan 27, 2019)

I’m using that card in my 5,1 Mac Pro - Sapphire PULSE RX 580. All running well on Mojave and in Logic.

I haven’t tried it with Cubase though. The RX 580 is actually the recommended card for Mac eGPUs so I doubt you’d run into any major issues with it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm using the Sapphire PULSE RX580 and so far its working perfectly with everything I have thrown at it including Cubase. Some people are also getting perfectly good results with the RX560 for less money, FYI. I got the RX580 because it was on sale for not much more...but otherwise I probably would have been fine with the RX560. 

I also got a new 32 inch 4k display and wow....many retina modes are absolutely fabulous with this card and new display.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I'm hoping in changing from Nvidia to Radeon it will make Cubase more stable



Unless someone knows something I don't, it seems unlikely that a video card will affect Cubase's performance.

In any case, I've been using the MSI Gaming Radeon RX560 that Apple specifies for Mojave on a 5,1, and it's totally stable. The RX580 you're talking about is on that page too, and I'd recommend sticking with the exact one that Apple says *does* work, rather than one that may work.

Kalium5's and Dewdman42's exact model is the one on that page.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2019)

Brah, my video card is like totally gaming. That's so sick.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 29, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Brah, my video card is like totally gaming. That's so sick.



Most average game developers would say, "Not for long".


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 30, 2019)

Just put an RX580 in Mac Pro 5,1 and instantly works without any need for Webdrivers like Nvidia. This is a good start. I can't see any OSX drivers for Radeon on the site so I'm guessing the drivers are part of OSX?


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 30, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Just put an RX580 in Mac Pro 5,1 and instantly works without any need for Webdrivers like Nvidia. This is a good start. I can't see any OSX drivers for Radeon on the site so I'm guessing the drivers are part of OSX?



Most likely. If there wasn't people would never be able to install the manufacture drivers.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 30, 2019)

When zooming in and out, typical behaviour with Cubase and my nvidia GTX1060 would be for the waveform to disappear until zooming stops. Highly annoying.

Now with the radeon RX580 that problem has gone. It instantly recognised my screen layouts, 4k is working fine.

Can’t believe I didn’t change to Radeon sooner.

Next stop, UA Apollo FireWire and a pcie Octo Card and get rid of the discontinued Motu HD192. Can’t wait!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jan 30, 2019)

Just make sure you keep on older card around because the Radeon is not flashed and if you ever need to get to the boot screen on your mac you'll have to put the older card back in temporarily. Aside from that I'm very happy with mine too.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 30, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Just make sure you keep on older card around because the Radeon is not flashed and if you ever need to get to the boot screen on your mac you'll have to put the older card back in temporarily. Aside from that I'm very happy with mine too.



Oh yes. That dogs brown GT120 will remain in my possession for a while.

So not gonna miss having to put that thing in every time there is an update to OSX and won’t recognise the Nvidia Webdrivers for the 1060. Every time I had to put that thing in. I know I know. Hard life haha!


----------

